# Can ?



## RCCola (Sep 17, 2004)

Who uses or has used the CAN?  I hear some people have great sucess and some people don't.

I tried one day last year.  When I was climbing up the tree and coming down, the can would bleat everytime I stopped.  I even had the lid on it.

RC


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 17, 2004)

I've used it numerous times last year, but I can't honestly say that it definitely brought a deer to me....    One or two questionable events...but nothing definite.    My friend Madsnooker has had good luck using his.  He's had several deer run right to him.

Bandy


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 17, 2004)

I have called does in to me with the can on several occasions.  All were alone though with no fawns.  I even had 1 doe turn around and run to me.  I also called in a 6 pointer in with the can.  I was watching it and it tuned and came back straight to me. It don't work all the time or even most of the time but enough for me to try.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 17, 2004)

If the can doesnt work, you might need to upgrade to a bucket! or even a drum if times get too bad!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 17, 2004)

*Using "The Can"*



			
				RCCola said:
			
		

> Who uses or has used the CAN?  I hear some people have great sucess and some people don't.
> *
> I tried one day last year.  When I was climbing up the tree and coming down, the can would bleat everytime I stopped.  I even had the lid on it.*
> RC



"THE CAN" (Primos) has a label/sticker over a hole in one end of it. If you remove this label/sticker, then it won't make any sounds when you move around, or stop moving. When you WANT TO USE "THE CAN", you simply put a finger over this hole and turn the can over while keeping this hole covered. If yours doesn't have this label/sticker over a hole, then you could use a small nail or punch to make one in it to keep it "quiet" unless you want to use it.

I have used it, but can't say that it's worked for me since I didn't see any deer when I used it (before or after). If they aren't there to hear it, how can they respond to it.
   :


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 18, 2004)

? Isn't that "CAN" like a BLEAT call? IF it is IT works sometimes just like most calls.. IF thy worked every time we would be out of does S00N


----------



## Timberman (Sep 18, 2004)

*The can*

Got me a buck up here with my muzzleloader one year. I heard a buck grunting in one direction so I turned and was working the can hoping he'd ease my way when I heard a stick break behind me. I turned around and a 6 point walked right up to me and got all in a scrape about 5 yards from me. His mistake.

A small 8 point ran up and pointed me like a bird dog another time I was using it while sitting on the ground.

Several does have responded, some darn near wanted in my lap. 

Like any call, it works sometimes, sometimes it don't. But it don't hurt anything to try it. I like calling up deer so I make all kind of sounds anyway.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 18, 2004)

I have used one for three years without any good luck! :


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2004)

*When I use the can,*

it sounds more like a buck grunting than a fawn bleating.  : 

Frankly, I don't know how some of you hunt without first going to the can. That's a must for me. 

Al


----------

